# Internet Fast?



## N. Eshelman (Sep 23, 2008)

Have any of you done it? What were some of the benefits?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 23, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Have any of you done it? What were some of the benefits?



I can quit any time. 

Actually, in my pre-moderator days, I usually did not turn the computer on at all on the Lord's Day. I enjoyed it. (Yeah, it's yoose guys' fault!--) I'd read, go for a walk, and not be distracted by flashy headlines or websites. (I admit to being about as ADD as a trout in Spring).

Having said that, nobody turn this into a Sabbath thread, please.

It's not a bad thing to do from time to time to remind yourself that there is a world out there--even if that world is in the world of tactile books.

And I often leave off the internet when I'm heavily under deadline. But that's not so much a fast as an urgency.

I didn't want to sound facetious, but the first answer I thought of was "Try it out and tell us!" But really, give it a try, even if for only a day. You may find that you appreciate the amazing wealth of information on the net even more if you have had time to digest and sort what you've already seen.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Have any of you done it? What were some of the benefits?



Using a cable connection, my internet is pretty fast. It helps with downloads. Is this what you meant?


----------



## merkitheology (Sep 24, 2008)

I did a 5 year internet fast(not by choice) I was pastoring in small rural communities where dial up was iffy. I know if I had to go without again I could without a doubt, but it is such a help with my school work that I would miss it very much.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 24, 2008)

We do when we go camping. It forces us to listen to talk radio more!! 

...And each other. It does have benefits. We do alot internetting, but we talk to each other. Kind of like a couple reading books in the same room.


----------

